# Microwave recipe ideas please...



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Due to fire regulations we can't even have a toaster... microwave only 

I need a few ideas as to what to eat for both carb and low carb meals.

Looking to compile as many as possible and maybe sticky them since I can imagine loads of people have the same trouble at work, college or uni etc.

I've currently got for carbs:

Sweet baked potato and tuna

Quesadilla with chicken tuna salsa etc

Burrito with veg and turkey or beef mince

And for no carbs:

Scrambled eggs and cheese or bacon or salmon

Chicken and broccoli

That's it so far :-/

I'm looking for nice meals that can be bought / made cheap n easy ideally or maybe even just some ideas please!


----------



## aray276 (Aug 10, 2012)

i have more info about toaster oven visit here http://www.wallovens electric.com


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

You can put almost anything in the Micky wave, just cook it up at home first.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Chocolate protein souffle:

Mix egg whites, chocolate casein/whey, sweetener, almond butter

Microwave for 2 one minute spells. Sprinkle with cinnamon. Yum yum.


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

cudsyaj said:


> Due to fire regulations we can't even have a toaster... microwave only
> 
> I need a few ideas as to what to eat for both carb and low carb meals.
> 
> ...


Reps for funny thread


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

How do u make toast


----------

